# Restgarantie von Hardware an andere Person überschreiben?



## PcGamer512 (1. April 2015)

*Restgarantie von Hardware an andere Person überschreiben?*

Hallo Community,

ich habe derzeit meine Grafikkarte bei Ebay geschaltet.
Nun würde ich gerne wissen, wie das mit der Restgarantie funktioniert.
Kann ich einem evtl. zukünftigen Käufer die Übertragen und wenn ja was muss ich ihm an Papierkram generell alles mitgeben?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## ludscha (1. April 2015)

*AW: Restgarantie von Hardware an andere Person überschreiben?*

Hi,

die Rechnung mitschicken reicht, so mach ich es zumindest. 

MFG


----------



## mattinator (1. April 2015)

*AW: Restgarantie von Hardware an andere Person überschreiben?*

Die Übertragung der Hersteller-Garantie hängt von den Bedingungen des Herstellers ab, die bie Computer-Komponenten oft nicht in deutscher Sprache verfügbar sind. Deshalb würde ich darauf nicht unbedingt Bezug nehmen. Bzgl. gesetzlicher Gewährleistung such einfach mal nach *Abtretungserklärung*, da solltest Du entsprechende Informationen und auf Formulare finden.


----------



## Fronobulax (1. April 2015)

*AW: Restgarantie von Hardware an andere Person überschreiben?*

Meistens gilt die Garantie nur für den Erstkäufer. Musst du aber leider tatsächlich selber in den Garantiebedingungen nachschauen.


----------



## PcGamer512 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Restgarantie von Hardware an andere Person überschreiben?*

Okay Dankeschön


----------



## DARK_SESSION (3. April 2015)

*AW: Restgarantie von Hardware an andere Person überschreiben?*

Bei mir geht es konkret um das Logitech G27. War einpaar Stunden nach dem Kauf defekt und hatte noch Garantie. Bei Logitech MEHRMALS angerufen und gefragt was ich machen könnte. Die Antwort war NICHTS. Auf der Rechnung muss der Name des käufers stehen und die Herstellergarantie ist nicht übertragbar. Bei EVGA Grafikkarten geht das aber.


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2015)

*AW: Restgarantie von Hardware an andere Person überschreiben?*

So oder so: wenn es hart auf hart kommt, dann sendet der Käufer das einfach in Deinem Namen ein und trägt als Adresse für die Rücksendung dann deinen Namen "C/O [Adresse des Käufers] "

Zudem muss man natürlich ohnehin Herstellergarantie (von 0 bis unendlich Monate) und die Händlergewährleistung (24 Monate per Gesetz) unterscheiden. Bei vielen Shops müsste man halt für die Reklamation bei Gewährleistung über seinen Account ein Rücksendetikett drucken, in so einem Fall müsste man dann beim Verkauf dem Käufer zusichern, dass man dies übernimmt, FALLS was sein sollte.


----------



## 3-tium (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Restgarantie von Hardware an andere Person überschreiben?*

So ist es. Der Verkäufer gibt dem Käufer die Rechnung und seine Kontaktdaten mit und falls was in der Garantiezeit sein sollte, dann kann er diesen kontaktieren und nach der Garantiezeit hat sich das dann sowieso erledigt.


----------

